# Lobethal Bierhaus



## jayse (18/6/07)

Went and checked out the new lobethal brewpub on saturday for a couple hours and must say its fantastic, everything single thing is perfect. The beers on the day were heffeweizen, APA and porter and each were spot on, classic examples of the styles.

With the APA they aren't affraid to put it out there with a bitterness right up there were it should be, the aroma of american hops was sensational and hit you in the face from over the bar as soon as the tap was pulled. Plenty of wonderfull malt in there aswell and is very well balanced, much better example of a APA than that so called APA, thin watery MOO brew. To top it of it was brite as could be with a colour to die for and clean as whistle. All up a very well made beer and one of the best commercial APA i have had.

The heffe was a classic and to review it I'd say it pretty much reads like the guidelines for a gold medal beer, light soft fluffy wheat, perfect balance of bananna, vanilla and soft only slightly spicey clove. Pretty much a perfect example of such a beer, very well rounded.

The porter was awesome, lots of depth of malt character from the aroma through to the end. Had a wonderfull rich maltyness with toasted biscuit, choc and hints of raisen and some low level earthy hops underlining. Up at 6% it was a rip snorter.

The whole venue looks sensational, lots of room with the brand spanking new brite shiny brewhouse behind a big wall of glass on the right as you walk in then going around to the reasonably long bar with a long glassed door beer fridge fronted cool room in which you can see the 7 brite beer tanks behind shelves of bottled drinks. Going along further from that you see the kitchen which you can see all opened up over the resturant bar so you can see everything going on in there in plain view, everything in the kitchen is decked out in S/S with the same polished copper bands as the brewery. It looks pretty damn cool. We didn't try anything from the kitchen but noted the food looked great and the prices were all only around ten bucks with a half the menu only around $8.50, all the resturant stuff is on there website. I didn't take any pics but there a few small ones on their website, the small pics don't really do the brewery justice though.
Plenty of tables inside and a nice big log fire and out front there is a huge area aswell all decked out with big tables and umbrellas etc. At 10c when we were there we didn't take very many smoke breaks outside but can see come warmer weather......


Anyway just thought i'd post a few tidbits of what I remember and say to everyone to get yourselfs out there. The best way to get there is through hahndorf / woodside making use of the freeway. We did go via magil road and out through the winding hills on the way there but took the otherway home via grumpys and must say that way is much better. It really is a bit of a effort driving the other way when your in a hurry for a beer or two.

Thats about it i think, anyone else been?



Jayse


----------



## Dr Gonzo (18/6/07)

Yep,
I am addicted to the porter.
It's a long drive though for a couple of beers.
Wish i still had a panel van so i can drink more and have somewhere to crash.
Can't wait for their 2 litre bottles to come out.
Great guys to talk to as well. Very passionate about beer.


----------



## Black Dog Brewery (18/6/07)

Dr Gonzo said:


> Yep,
> I am addicted to the porter.
> It's a long drive though for a couple of beers.
> Wish i still had a panel van so i can drink more and have somewhere to crash.
> ...




2 Litre bottles, now that would get my wife off my back if I could say I only had 1 bottle of beer a day
Cheers BDB


----------



## Rustyc30 (18/6/07)

Have to agree with Jayse what a great place been up there a few time now. The beers are great with the porter being one of the best I have tasted. The real testament was that last weekend went up there with the other half (non beer drinker) and she even got stuck in to the beers and loved both the Porter and the Heffe 
(looks like there the next two styles im brewing). Cant wait for there IPA to come online back up there this weekend with the Old man to knock back a few more. Would really recommend people getting up there. It's great to see that SA is getting some great micro's around the place. Lads if you need an excuse to get by the missus then next weekend the celler door just across from the brewery are having a Jewely exhibition which will be sending all the girls off to while the boy's have a few then the girls can drive home. We think it a great plan


----------



## tangent (18/6/07)

Next time, I'm in charge of the street directory DrGonzo


----------



## domonsura (18/6/07)

I'd be in for a visit up there.........a co-ordinated effort maybe?


----------



## Screwtop (18/6/07)

Missed the opening when is SA by a couple of weeks but got the tour, some pilots being brewed at the time. A truly beautifull brewery in any ones eyes and looked like the whole catastrophe was going to look great when finished, restaurant bar etc. You SA buggers are truly spoilt. And those 2L swing top bottles look fantastic, would buy one even if the beer was crap just to refill with HB.

Good on Alastair and Phil a fantastic effort!


----------



## Adamt (18/6/07)

domonsura said:


> I'd be in for a visit up there.........a co-ordinated effort maybe?



Shit yeah! Sometime in July I reckon...


----------



## Justin T (18/6/07)

I have to admit that the porter was my fave. Been there twice now and have to say that it is a cery nice place. Even saw Dr Gonzo there last time! :beer:

Would be interested in a communal visit... :chug:


----------



## Black Dog Brewery (18/6/07)

Hi All,

Does anyone know who is behind this venture? Who is the master brewer there? Anyone from here?

Cheers BDB


----------



## InCider (18/6/07)

Screwtop said:


> Missed the opening when is SA by a couple of weeks but got the tour, some pilots being brewed at the time. A truly beautifull brewery in any ones eyes and looked like the whole catastrophe was going to look great when finished, restaurant bar etc. You SA buggers are truly spoilt. And those 2L swing top bottles look fantastic, would buy one even if the beer was crap just to refill with HB.
> 
> Good on Alastair and Phil a fantastic effort!



Screwtop gave be the drum a week or so ago - sounds fantastic. And then he told me about BRBs "man-shed and subterrainean man-labrynth"! Whoah!

What is it with SA and beer? You guys do it well. :beerbang: 

Is because the competition with the wine industry makes it like comparing manhood in the urinal? 



InCider.


----------



## domonsura (18/6/07)

Saturday the 14th July, communal visit to Lobethal? 
Send the girlies all down the road to Melbas chocolate factory, or the Lobethal Market is open every saturday from 10am-4pm........plenty for them to do whilst they wait to drive us home....


----------



## tdh (18/6/07)

OOh aah, it's a ripper of a brewpub. The Porter tastes like a Porter, my fave this beauty.

The brewers are the owners, Phil and Al.

Do yourself a favour and give Lobee a visit.

tdh


----------



## Adamt (18/6/07)

domonsura said:


> Saturday the 14th July, communal visit to Lobethal?



I'm in. I'll have no girl baggage though heh.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (18/6/07)

> Next time, I'm in charge of the street directory DrGonzo



Yeah, i know. It was the scenic route. Pitty we couldn't see very far.

I'll be up for any venture out that way, especially if i don't have to drive


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/6/07)

Fantastic report Jayse, thanks very much :beer: !

And with everyone in the Arab house arising from their sickbeds this week a visit is well on the cards. I will attempt to make the 14th if that is what is being arranged.

There is an article here on the venture BDB, 

http://www.news.com.au/adelaidenow/story/0...5006822,00.html

C&B
TDA


----------



## Ross (18/6/07)

Screwtop said:


> Missed the opening when is SA by a couple of weeks but got the tour, some pilots being brewed at the time. A truly beautifull brewery in any ones eyes and looked like the whole catastrophe was going to look great when finished, restaurant bar etc. You SA buggers are truly spoilt. And those 2L swing top bottles look fantastic, would buy one even if the beer was crap just to refill with HB.
> 
> Good on Alastair and Phil a fantastic effort!



another one for the beer tour Michael  

cheers Ross


----------



## tangent (18/6/07)

just to fill everyone in, DrGonzo suggests we take the more direct but scenic route to Lobethal.
Friday night in peak hour. PISSING with rain, rivers are flowing down cliffs on one side, a river over the road and flowing down a cavern on the other. 40kms top speed, still with an idiot in a WRX up your arse :blink: kinda driving.
But it was all worth it for the beers. Phil and Alistair are both really easy going and gave us a quick tour of the brewery. DrGonzo wanted to start working out stepped mashes on their equipment and where to make camp, but they distracted him with beer.

It was cold weather but I still love their wheat beer.
The pale was excellent, but even though i'm not a massive fan of dark beers, that porter is awesome. Not too much choc for a change. Freakin delicious.
I should have rang the Dragon and told her the car is broken and we had to book a couple of cheap rooms at the local pub.

Don't tease yourselves and drive there so you only have 3 small beers, get the Dragon to drive.


----------



## /// (18/6/07)

I'd be biased, but sounds like the impressive beer quality is partly due to impressive yeast supplied to them. But I am biased by being the supplier! 

Having been a party to the project for a long time it is wonderful to see Al doing so well, he just needs to send us a t-shirt as I did him a few weeks ago... ahem...

Scotty


----------



## Lukes (19/6/07)

Nice, a must for the next time I visit S.A.
The 2 liter Growlers look like the go.

From the web link:

"Try one of our Growlers - 2 liters of your favorite brew - that you can bring back for a refill!"





:chug: 

Luke


----------



## drsmurto (19/6/07)

July 14th..... i could almost walk there if it wasnt a mite frosty in the evenings. Driven past a few times. 

I play footy in Hahndorf that day so could go there via grumpys! Does 2 micros count as a pub crawl?

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## Kai (19/6/07)

tangent said:


> just to fill everyone in, DrGonzo suggests we take the more direct but scenic route to Lobethal.
> Friday night in peak hour. PISSING with rain, rivers are flowing down cliffs on one side, a river over the road and flowing down a cavern on the other. 40kms top speed, still with an idiot in a WRX up your arse :blink: kinda driving.



I reckon I know the road, though on hills roads I'm usually the idiot up y..err.. right behind.

My old man has been sending me SMS updates every time he goes there, mildly annoyed that they did not have the decency to open while I was still in town.


----------



## domonsura (19/6/07)

and we can always send you some more updates (and some tasting descriptions ...)if you want Kai....  

Yes....yes I am a bastard........


----------



## tangent (19/6/07)

have you noticed how great everything is in SA once you left Kai? 
MooBrew, Lobethal, Big Brew Parties


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (19/6/07)

InCider said:


> Screwtop gave be the drum a week or so ago - sounds fantastic. And then he told me about BRBs "man-shed and subterrainean man-labrynth"! Whoah!
> 
> What is it with SA and beer? You guys do it well. :beerbang:
> 
> ...



BTW thats BYB


----------



## Jazman (19/6/07)

14th no go for me


----------



## wee stu (19/6/07)

Black Dog Brewery said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know who is behind this venture? Who is the master brewer there? Anyone from here?
> 
> Cheers BDB



From memory, and vague memory at that, I seem to recall the guys are tree changers of a sort. 

Got them selves set up in the corporate or financial sector, had enough of it and quit to live the dream. 

Went to the States and got some work/study experience with breweries over there as part of a work experience type of study course. 

Came back, set up a brewery, and now, by all accounts, are bringing home the bacon.

Good luck to them. 

Could be true. 

Or could be the product of a deluded psyche. 

awrabest,

wee stu, 
hoping he remembers how to brew sometime soon.


----------



## tangent (19/6/07)

Good to see you again Stu.
Back from a brewing void?


----------



## tangent (19/6/07)

> From memory, and vague memory at that, I seem to recall the guys are tree changers of a sort.
> 
> Got them selves set up in the corporate or financial sector, had enough of it and quit to live the dream.
> 
> ...



bit harsh Stu :huh: 
it's not like they're Govt employees trying to join the Circus!


----------



## wee stu (20/6/07)

tangent said:


> bit harsh Stu :huh:
> it's not like they're Govt employees trying to join the Circus!



No criticism, implied or otherwise, intended.

Just a quick synopsis of their story, as I recall it.

I sincerely wish them all good luck. By all accounts they have made the most of any study and work experience. 

So, not critical - maybe a little green eyed, that I will admit too.

I already work for a circus, it just happens to be Government run


----------



## kirem (20/6/07)

I am going there on Saturday with my Dad.

I am in the area to say goodbye to Grandpa, so Dad and I will be having one for him, although being scottish he would rather we had a whisky on him.


Slinte mhr agad


----------



## Mr Bond (20/6/07)

what are they charging for a schooey $$$ wise ?


----------



## tangent (20/6/07)

you'd have to ask an accountant, numbers deliberately escape me because they bore me shitless but i'm sure some paper shuffler here made a mental note of expenditure and consumption.


----------



## Kai (20/6/07)

That sounds similar to sort of excuse you make when you get lost in the hills.


----------



## jayse (21/6/07)

Mr Bond said:


> what are they charging for a schooey $$$ wise ?




S.A pints are $6.50 I seem to recall, no idea of the smaller size prices.

Got your Dio tickets yet Mr bond?



Jayse


----------



## Dr Gonzo (21/6/07)

If you think the price of a schooner is a going concern,
wait till you pay for your sabbath tickets.
It's gonna be awesome though at the Thebby.


----------



## mikem108 (21/6/07)

tangent said:


> have you noticed how great everything is in SA once you left Kai?
> MooBrew, Lobethal, Big Brew Parties



Not to be too pedantic but Moo Brew is from Tassie


Aren't SA Pints the size of our midi's  That makes it pretty expensive


----------



## enoch (5/10/07)

Finally made it to Lobethal and had lunch at the bierhaus.
Beers were great, new IPA was on which is apparently a recent addition.
There is wall to wall bling in the brauhaus - I can't believe that they have a stainless gist case above the mash tun - stainless for stainless sake and a great waste of what would make a fine conical!
Hopefully the hefe I made last Monday is up to their standard.


----------



## Adamt (15/10/08)

Well this is the latest thread for the Lobethal so I'll post here!

Had the Hefeweizen (bottle) tonight, bottled May 08. 

Looks and tastes like it would have been a brilliant hefeweizen in its hey-day! Nice tartness in the finish, big carbonation and what is left of the ester profile is banana-dominant 

Cheers.


----------



## Muggus (16/10/08)

Adamt said:


> Well this is the latest thread for the Lobethal so I'll post here!
> 
> Had the Hefeweizen (bottle) tonight, bottled May 08.
> 
> ...


I too recently picked up a few of their beers. The Hefeweizen (same batch Bottled May 2008) was particularly good.
Also tried their IPA and Porter which weren't too bad, and their APA which I was probably most impressed with...closer to being an AAA, which just arn't common place downunder!


----------



## 3G (16/10/08)

Certainly is correct Wee Stu, the two guys behind the venture are both ex executives and i know one of them (Alistair) spent a considerable time studying brewing in America.


----------



## /// (16/10/08)

I thought Alistair was a male stripper with Man Power in his former life....

Scotty


----------



## raven19 (16/10/08)

We checked it out a few weekends ago, enjoyed the India Pale Ale and the Porter greatly. Good bitterness in the IPA. 2L bottles were not cheap and i think it was $25 for a refill once brought back empty.

Good to check out though if up in the hills for sure...

Cheers.


----------



## bradmcm (16/10/08)

If you are near the city, the Kings Head hotel just sells S.A. Beer, so there is Gulf, Brew Boys, Lobethal, Steam Exchange & (shudder) Coopers all on tap and in bottles.


----------



## neonmeate (17/10/08)

i grabbed all the lobethal beers when i was down in adelaide recently - really well made beers, although there might have been a slight issue with the wheat at bottling. the porter is sitting there next to a bottle of brewboys ace of spades waiting for a cold evening.

http://www.ratebeer.com/View-User-1813.htm


----------



## Goofinder (17/10/08)

raven19 said:


> 2L bottles were not cheap and i think it was $25 for a refill once brought back empty.


I've got 2 that I paid $37.50 for. From memory they were $20 for a refill last time I was there. I just fill them up with my own beer now!

My favourite of the Lobethal Bierhaus beers is probably the IPA, followed by the porter.


----------



## jbirbeck (17/10/08)

Did the range when I was up there for my 30th along with some tasty Buffalo wings...def preferred the IPA, followed by the APA and then the porter...need to go again.


----------



## Tim F (24/10/08)

I picked up a 4 pack of IPA from Lobethal today only to find that all 4 bottles were gushers! (although not major ones). Shame to waste any of such a nice drop, but it's good to know I'm not the only one with this problem  Once it settled down and we got it all off the carpet it was very nice (no I didn't drink any off the carpet), and I had a pint of their hefeweizen too and was pretty impressed. Noticeably nicer than imports like franziskaner imo.


----------



## jonocarroll (11/10/10)

This seems as good a place as any to update something...





:icon_drool2:









The standard Bierhaus IPA, hopped within an inch of its life with Cascade (and perhaps Goldings, can't recall).

After my USA tour, I craved some more good IIPAs - this seems to be as close as I've found in Australia. Tried a bit from the tap in the fridge, and couldn't resist re-swapping my returned growler. This one's not gonna last long.

On a side note, if you're in Adelaide and you've got a IIPA that you think is a bit okay, why not enter it in the November AWBCA comp? <shameless>


----------



## Tim F (19/4/11)

I hear ya... cracked a growler of the double hopped IPA with a blue cheese and rosemary pizza on the side a few months ago. :kooi:


----------



## np1962 (19/4/11)

Gregg J said:


> Certainly is correct Wee Stu, the two guys behind the venture are both ex executives and i know one of them (Alistair) spent a considerable time studying brewing in America.


There are no longer two men behind this venture, Alistair is now the sole owner having bought out his partner.
Inside information tells me it was amicable and had to do with one partner looking at expansion while the other was happy with how things currently stand.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Tim F (20/5/11)

I've said this before but just got back from having a glass of the double hopped IPA and it's probably my favourite beer right now. Heaps of hop flavour up front but amazingly well balanced. I burped in the car and back seat passenger could smell hops :kooi:


----------



## drsmurto (21/5/11)

Tim F said:


> I've said this before but just got back from having a glass of the double hopped IPA and it's probably my favourite beer right now. Heaps of hop flavour up front but amazingly well balanced. I burped in the car and back seat passenger could smell hops :kooi:



Agree, a very nice beer and quite well balanced. 

With beers stocks low i may have to buy some of this if it comes in bottles. :icon_drunk:


----------



## raven19 (21/5/11)

What is really scary (for the walltet) is the Lobethal will be midway between our new place and Smurto's... almost my new local pub (in 3 weeks).


----------



## dcx3 (21/5/11)

Where are you moving to mate.


----------



## raven19 (21/5/11)

Balhannah! (Madly finishing reno's here so we can rent this place out. Its insane here atm!).

Back on topic, I am still a fan of their normal India Pale Al. Mmm tasty!


----------



## muckey (21/5/11)

raven19 said:


> Balhannah! (Madly finishing reno's here so we can rent this place out. Its insane here atm!).
> 
> Back on topic, I am still a fan of their normal India Pale Al. Mmm tasty!



you never told me that you could play a banjo h34r: 

but the beirhaus is worth a visit or 3


----------

